# when a man winks at a girl?



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

What does that mean? If someone says hi and then winks? Is that like saying hi and then wave?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Might be his way of saying he likes you or he's just playing games.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

It means he has a flat tire and needs help changing it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

It means "Please slap me if you don't find me attractive and please smile if you do".


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibilities range from a plain acknowledgement of your existence all the way to "hey, let's find a room right now". 

Depends on the guy, but I'd say there's usually some level of interest there.

Either that, or he's got a nervous twitch.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Something caught in eye.

I don't know, I don't think I've ever winked at anyone nor know any winkers.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> It means he has a flat tire and needs help changing it.


Hahaha.....


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It means there is a very high probability that he is a pervert.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think he wants to do you :O


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

he has something in his eye


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My honest opinion is it means he's a loser.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

He approves of what he sees and hopes he'll get lucky with you.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

D11 said:


> He approves of what he sees and hopes he'll get lucky with you.


This is my thought.. or, he twitched.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Simple flirting.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Simple flirting.


yeah id go with that but depends on the guy. when i do it, its just flirting, a sign i think you're pretty.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> It means there is a very high probability that he is a pervert.


From my experience, the above statement seems to hold true...


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Olazet91 said:


> From my experience, the above statement seems to hold true...


maybe if hes in a trenchcoat with his hands hidden and sitting in the tree outsde your bedroom window lol


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> It means there is a very high probability that he is a pervert.


he likes taking girls to an expensive restaurants and giving expensive presents for months and then when a girl is ok to have sex with him and ready in bed waiting
he suddenly leaves and disapears and you don't hear from him again


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a few conversational situations that it would have meaning and be normal. Just winking for no reason though would make me think a guy was inappropriate, odd, and/or creepy.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

he likes what he sees. thats as simple as it gets


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

What's worse, winking or sticking your tongue back and forth out of your mouth?
The former is fun and funny, the latter is perv worthy. At least according to me. I wink at both men and women although I'm only interested sexually in women.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

stylicho said:


> What's worse, winking or *sticking your tongue back and forth out of your mouth*?
> The former is fun and funny, the latter is perv worthy. At least according to me. I wink at both men and women although I'm only interested sexually in women.


I guess it depends...I guess winking is pretty harmless and it depends on the situation but one dude that winked also did the above to loads of chicks so it just confirmed what I thought about him initially...lol


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

whenever girls wink at me I pretend it didn't happen

"nnno... nnno... it couldn't be, I must be hallucinating"


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't know people still winked at each other anymore


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

depends on the person. people are weird, and some will do things like wink or other odd behaviours that have no meaning, its just something they do, a habit or something. Sometimes they are not even aware they are doing it, and sometimes they know they are doing it but are unaware of how it can be confusing. or he was hitting on you. or it was to signal that he was joking.


----------



## Delacour (Mar 12, 2011)

suddenstorm said:


> I didn't know people still winked at each other anymore


Lol, that's kinda what I was thinking. If some guy said hi then winked at me, I might be a bit weirded out or think he's being super cheesy. It's not exactly a turn on. Unless this guy is a friend and is obviously just being silly.

I only wink when I'm trying to be funny or take a "sexy" picture. I know.. super lame.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think we need more detail...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I wink a lot when my allergies are acting up.
It doesn't mean I'm attracted to you. it means you or somebody nearby has a cat and and my eyes are being attacked with cat dander.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Once, a dog winked at me. I LMAO


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Winking usually means the person means the opposite of what they're saying so he actually meant "bye."


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Winking is creepy. Especially when they wink and then look at you up and down. Disgusting.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

Hahaha the responses in this thread.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I rather be winked at than honked at.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

He was DTF


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

My eyes dry out really fast in the summer due to pollen and is exacerbated because I wear contacts too. So I tend to wink and blink a lot. Both guys and girls misconstrued this as me coming on to them. My life is so hilariously awkward. Even I have to laugh at myself sometimes.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I wink from time to time its like a habit tho I don't really do it to people I don't know and when I do it its not that I have creepy thots goin thru my head or wanna **** you or anything I have lots of reasons why I do it but like I said I do it to people I know not that I know a lot of people but they know what I mean when I do it so its cool


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never seen this happen.......maybe the raising eyebrows thing.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

In Southern Europe it's very common. It means, he likes what he sees. It's a compliment. "I'm attracted to you." Or it can also mean "We both know the secret, don't we".


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

maybe he had dirt in his eye. 

that is what i like to believe when some guy at work winked at me (i'm a male though) because around here, it is not normal for a guy to wink to another guy. unless some-way-out-there-guy believes he did something badas* while you were looking at him and then looks back at you and winks... sort of to say, "Now that's how you do it."


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

It could just be a tic. Sometimes people think I am winking but it is just a blink. 

Most likely, just means they are creepy - if we assume it is not a tic.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

People actually do that in real life? I thought it was an urban legend. :sus


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

He's probably a cold blooded killer.


----------

